# Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Oktober


> *Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard​*Wir kriegen ja immer wieder alle möglichen Mails, Faxe und Briefe - mal mit Absender, mal anonym.
> 
> Alles mögliche wird da geschrieben, erzählt und gefordert..
> 
> ...


----------



## Norbi (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Tolles Post :q.........solche Leute sollte man zum einschläfern freigeben :m


----------



## ivo (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Deutsch ist schon ne schwere Sprache.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Zum Glück gibt es so was wie Meinungsfreiheit, auch wenn die in mancher Vereinigung nicht erwünscht scheint...


----------



## Herbynor (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Was soll so ein Schreiben ?
Vielleicht kann der mir mal erklären, was so ein Schreiben bewirken soll. Ich lese nur leeres hohles Geschwaffel, aber wo sind hier die Fakten oder hat Thomas recht !
Bitte nicht anschuldigen, sondern Fakten die hieb- und stichfest sind.
Es sollte der Name veröffentlicht werden, der solche Pamphlete schreibt, damit man ihm direkt antworten kann.
Deshalb bin ich unter Herbynor zu erreichen.


----------



## GeorgeB (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> ... die Mutation Sternhagervoll ....



Nur weil er nur einen Fahn hat? Daf ift difkriminierend! :q

Ich stelle mal einen Kübel Mäßigung in den Raum. Jeder nimmt sich ein Tässchen davon. Der anonyme Briefschreiber darf auch mehrmals zugreifen. |rolleyes


----------



## prinz1 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

wie geil is das denn???????????????????????????

also ich hab ja echt was vernünftiges, gehaltvolles erwartet.
aber das??? das ist dummschwätzerei vom feinsten, gepaart mit drohungen
gegenüber membern und admins bzw. mod`s.
laßt euch "nasen" gesagt sein, das ist demokratie, auch hier im board.
selbst wenn meine meinung gegen die mod`s und admins geht, wird hier alles "abgedruckt", ohne wenn und aber.

selbst eure meinung zählt hier! auch dieses schreiben wird hier zum lesen dargeboten. warum könnt ihr keine demokratie leben und gegenmeinungen tolerieren. evtl. sogar was dagegen sagen können, dikutieren oder fehlmeldungen gerade biegen?

ihr machtt uns, die member verantwortlich für herrn m. krankheit????
daas letzte, echt!
und damit habt "ihr" endgültig jeden respekt meinerseits verloren.

schöne grüße trotzdem 

vom prinzen


----------



## labralehn (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> ... nicht nur einzelne Themen, sondern alles zu löschen ...


Sollen alle Beiträge gelöscht werden, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?



> ... Kreis der Normalos im Kampf gegen Manipulation ...


Ohne Worte :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Zum dritt letzten Absatz. Der zeigt das Selbstverständnis der Angelfunktionäre, das man die um eine Angelerlaubnis anbetteln muss...eher wander ich hier aus. Aber Demokratie war ja noch nie so die Stärker unserer Verbände. Muss man sich einmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...die anbetteln. Wie nannte Thomas die Verbände noch? Angelverhinderer...


----------



## Jose (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

ich hab mir mal erlaubt, das anonyme schreiben als text einzustellen, der besseren zitierbarkeit wegen.



> An
> Redaktion Anglerboard
> Herrn Thomas Finkbeiner
> Königsberger Straue 18
> ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Huiuiuiui!

Das fällt klar in die Kategorie- sich selbst ins Unrecht gesetzt und ins Abseits geschoben- 

Wird umgehend ausgedruckt, gerahmt und auf dem Klo aufgehangen;

1. Für den entspannteren Abort
2. Als eiserne Papierreserve


War das Dingen eigentlich offiziell mit Adressat- oder feige Anonym?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Genauso wie eingestellt...


----------



## goeddoek (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Und ich dachte schon, der Humor wär' auf dem Rückzug in Deutschland  #6


----------



## Lazarus (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Am besten sind die Leute, die auf diesen Unsinn auch noch argumentativ eingehen. 
Sowas kann man doch nicht kommentieren, sonst stellt man sich auf die selbe Stufe wie der 'Verfasser' des Kindergartenniveaubriefchens.


----------



## Karpfens Hoffnung (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Dieses Thema sollte sofort gelöscht werden den es ist total sinnlos! Wer sich solche Sachen ausdenkt (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus weil keine sachlich wichtigen Fakten genannt wurden) sollte mal darüber nachdenken das er das gesamte Board damit beleidigt und die Admin`s damit selber diskriminiert. Er bezeichnet fast alle Angler die hier vertreten sind als Spinner und Dummschwätzer desweiteren beschuldigt er uns  das wir die Macht der Medie Internet missbrauchen. Und das wir teilweise mit den Verbänden nicht zufrieden sind wird damit ausgelegt das wir das System der Verbände vernichten wollen.

Kurz gesagt hoffen ich das das so schnell wie möglich gelöscht wird das ist lächerlich!

Mfg Karpfens Hoffnung


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Zum dritt letzten Absatz. Der zeigt das Selbstverständnis der Angelfunktionäre, das man die um eine Angelerlaubnis anbetteln muss...eher wander ich hier aus. Aber Demokratie war ja noch nie so die Stärker unserer Verbände. Muss man sich einmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...die anbetteln. Wie nannte Thomas die Verbände noch? Angelverhinderer...



#6
Ich wollte das nicht unbedingt so Posten- hab's aber genauso aufgefasst.

Heisst ja nicht, dass man sowas nicht fehlinterpretieren kann -aber....


----------



## Südschwedenfan (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Da hat wohl jemand geglaubt, er hätte eine ganz tolle Idee gehabt!!!!  (Wahrscheinlich morgens auf dem Schacht ?)
Vieleicht ein guter Freund von einem bestimmten Funktionär ???

Da hat er ihm und dem Verband einen Bärendienst erwiesen !!

Beim Fussball nennt man das wohl " Eigentor "

PS:  Wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde. :m


----------



## Holly-Le (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Zitat: "zu 90 Prozent Spinner ihr Werk verrichten"

Wieso das denn, ich nehme auch Wobbler, Blinker Gufi usw.:q

Mal im Ernst ,ich verfolge dieses Thema schon länger und bin erstaunt, was manche unter Demokratie verstehen. Sicher gibt es immer wieder welche, die nicht gerade "sinnvolles" von sich geben, auf beiden Seiten, aber jeder darf seine Meinung äußern.
Demokratie hört aber da auf, wo einige anderen dies verbieten wollen und danach sieht es hier ja wohl aus. 

PS: Meine Signatur gefällt mir immer besser.......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Norbi schrieb:


> Tolles Post :q.........solche Leute sollte man zum einschläfern freigeben :m



Ich sage, vernünftige Patientenverfügung und gut is, im Sinne des Verfassers könnte man es aber auch als "Zwangsabschaltung des Mediums zur Sicherung des allgemeinen Interesses aus demokratischen Gründen" bezeichnen



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Nur weil er nur einen Fahn hat? Daf ift difkriminierend! :q



Vorsicht, mein junger Padawan, du legst dich hier grad mit dem "Kreis der Normalos im Kampf gegen Manipulation durch das Anglerboard" an!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Ja, ich schäme mich für

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249301

Es tut mir leid...


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Holly-Le schrieb:


> Zitat: "zu 90 Prozent Spinner ihr Werk verrichten"
> 
> Wieso das denn, ich nehme auch Wobbler, Blinker Gufi usw.:q
> 
> .......



Oh Mann- gleich kommen die ersten Postings von den Carpern, Stippern etc.- die sich alle zu wenig beachtet, bzw. berücksichtigt fühlen....:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Einfach Klasse dieses Pamphlet.#6
Und ich hatte schon befürchtet, dieses WE ging ohne
zu grinsen zu ende. :q:q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, ich schäme mich für
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249301
> 
> Es tut mir leid...



Tröste Dich- Pobody is Nerfect!
Oder wie hiess das noch gleich

Edit- da Dein Thread bereits geschlossen wurde:

Dieses Forum lebt vom Meinungsaustausch- jeder sollte ruhig die Dinge, die ihn bewegen/ am Herzen liegen, äussern oder zur Diskussion stellen-

THOMAS HAT DIR JA AUCH MEHRFACH GESCHRIEBEN, DASS SICH NIEMAND VON UNS MODERATOREN/ ADMINS WEGEN DIESES THREADS BELEIDIGT, BZW.  ANGEGRIFFEN GEFÜHLT HAT.

Auch von meiner Seite nochmals - Respekt!!!- für Dein Abschlussposting im anderen Thread!


----------



## Jose (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, ich schäme mich für
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249301
> 
> Es tut mir leid...




*nicht DU solltest dich schämen, wofür auch?
* 
der anonyme drohbriefschreiber sollte sich schämen mit seinen


			
				drohbriefschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> rechtsschaffenden Verbände(n)



der schreibfehler hat was von freudscher fehlleistung: rechtSS


----------



## Holly-Le (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Kleiner Nachtrag, da es ja zum Glück noch einige gibt, die trotz des ernstes der Sache ihren Humor nicht verloren haben. Beim stöbern fand ich folg. Beitrag: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...vom-exhortist-von-erich-an-peter-mohnert.html

Irgendwie hat dieser Beitrag was.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Ach, das ist doch harmlos, fast schon niedlich.

Da gab es schon ganz andere, ernstzunehmende Kaliber. 

So what....die Kritik an den Verbänden und deren Funktionären können die nur durch radikale Veränderung und offene Kommunikation verstummen lassen.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

...ich bin ja auch ein kleiner "Querulant" - aber sowas ist ja einfach nur putzig!

Da musste ich auch mal schmunzeln!

...und - warum hat Das AB denn Einfluss auf den Gesundheitszustand von Menschen, wenn´s doch eh kaum jemand unter den Anglern liest???



Macht wenig Sinn!

Schlimm, dass der arme Mann krank ist - an dieser Stelle die besten (und ernstgemeinten) Genesungswünsche - aber - dafür das AB zu beschuldigen, das ist ganz grosser Quark!

Manchmal steigt zwar auch mein Puls durch´s AB, aber - man muss ja auch nicht immer einer Meinung sein!

:g

Ernie

PS:

Als "Spinner" hier im Board fühle ich mich ebenfalls mit angesprochen - obwohl ich weiß Gott in letzter Zeit nicht bei vielen Fragen "linientreu" im Sinne des AB denke - aber - es waren immer die "Spinner" in der Geschichte, die Veränderungen herbeiführten - nicht die Mehrheit der schweigenden Lemminge - insofern ist "Spinner" in diesem Zusammenhang eigentlich auch irgendwie ein Kompliment!!!


----------



## Petri (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

ui, solche bescheuerten briefe bekommt man als forenbetreiber? meinen respekt, daß ihr damit klar kommt.

Wie kann man nur auf die idee kommen, daß sowas wie dieses forum etwas mit macht ausüben/hab wollen zutun hat?
Es gilt nunmal die pressefreiheit, und die meisten forenmitglieder sind sicher in der lage sich selber eine meinung zu bilden.

glaube, der verfasser hat zuwenig zutun. sollte vielleicht lieber angeln gehen. beruhigt die nerven..

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## sonstwer (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Hi!

Selten solch einen "Geistigen Dünnsch..." gelesen.

Ganz spontan habe ich dann bei wiki mal nach der Definition von "Hetze" gesucht und siehe da, ganz besonders der dritte Absatz hat mir dann doch ein lautes Lachen entlockt! :q

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hetze

Und was das Grüppchen betrifft, das sich da in einem angeblichen "gesellschaftlichen Auftrag" meldet, da hat sich in mir schmunzeld der Gedanke gemeldet, ob es sich dabei um eine solche mit beschränkter Haftung handeln könnte? |bigeyes

Jedenfalls hat in meinen Augen Südschwedenfan den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, als er von einem Eigentor schrieb. #6

Naja, wer sich in so ziemlich jedem Satz selbst widerspricht, der wird sich wohl nicht wirklich wundern, wenn er nicht ernst genommen wird. Oder doch?

LG,
frank


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Selten solch einen "Geistigen Dünnsch..." gelesen.
> 
> ...


 


Ich vermute mal, da hat sich ein Bescheuerter im Kreis
aufgestellt.:m


----------



## Deep Down (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand geglaubt, er hätte eine ganz tolle Idee gehabt!!!!



|good:

Muß schlimm sein, wenn man nach dem Einwerfen eines solchen Ergusses merkt, dass man sich zum Honk macht!


----------



## fogman (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Vom Inhalt mal ganz abgesehen demontiert sich der Verfasser durch benutzen der Schriftart "Comic Sans" zusätzlich...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comic_Sans_MS

Ich glaube schon fast an einen schlechten Fake, vielleicht wollte ein Witzbold mal sehen ob die Forenbetreiber drauf anspringen. So oder so - ernstnehmen darf man das in keinem Fall.


----------



## Bassey (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Geht der Verfasser denn in irgendeiner Form auch sachlich an seinen Beweggrund heran?


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Muß schlimm sein, wenn man nach dem Einwerfen eines solchen Ergusses merkt, dass man sich zum Honk macht!



Sei froh, dass hier gemeinschaftlich auf einen Aussenstehenden abgelästert wird;

Für ein ähnliches Wortkonstrukt gegenüber einem Forenmitglied geäußert, hab ich schon mal ne Verwarnung kassiert.
:vik:


----------



## Carp-MV (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

So nun konnte der Verfasser sich austoben und obendrein war das Board noch so nett und hat es für alle Öffentlich gemacht. Dumm und Peinlich mehr fällt mir zu diesen Schreiben nicht ein.....#d


----------



## Marc R. (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Mal abgesehen von der Lächerlichkeit dieses Schreibens, wenn es denn wirklich in dieser Form bei dir eingetroffen ist.
Welchen Sinn macht eine Veröffentlichung? Sieht in meinen Augen als neutraler Betrachter nur nach weiterer Stimmungsmache aus.


----------



## Wegberger (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Hallo Thomas,

komm, jetzt lass den Clou raus -> das Schreiben war doch bestimmt von den "wir" auch unterschrieben - oder ?

Bei soviel Brillianz und Cleverheit werden die "wir" das doch nicht etwa wirklich anonym gemacht haben :q?

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Carp-MV (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> Welchen Sinn macht eine Veröffentlichung? Sieht in meinen Augen als neutraler Betrachter nur nach weiterer Stimmungsmache aus.


Warum sollte man das nicht tun? Hätte ich genauso gemacht. Den diese Person scheint dem Mohnert ja recht nahe zu stehen wenn nicht sogar |kopfkrat. Ach ich hasse spekulieren und in den Augen dieser Leute bin ich eh kein richtiger Angler, also deshalb lassen wir das....

Jedenfalls zeigt es auf was für ein niedriges Niveau man sich herablassen kann, ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt....:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> Bei soviel Brillianz und Cleverheit werden die "wir" das doch nicht etwa wirklich anonym gemacht haben


Doch, genauso eingescannt, da war nicht mehr, nicht weniger....


----------



## Marc R. (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> Warum sollte man das nicht tun?



Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass der Brief vielleicht auch ein Fake ist? Den hätte genauso gut jemand schreiben können, der den Verbänden gegenüber in irgendeiner Form negativ gesinnt ist. Vielleicht hat ihn auch Thomas selber verfasst. Ist keine Unterstellung. Ich kenne aber weder den einen noch den anderen. Darüber sollte man auf jeden Fall kurz nachdenken, bevor man sich auf das Niveau des Verfassers begibt. 
Ich hätte diesen Brief mit einem Schmunzeln in den Mülleimer verfrachtet. So macht es doch sehr den Eindruck, dass die hier gezeigten Reaktionen von Seiten des AB erwünscht sind und erwartet wurden. Keine Stimmungsmache?

P.S. Ich bin nicht "pro Verband."


----------



## Barbenspezi (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich zu solchen Themen nicht äußern, aber bei solch einem Thema möchte ich etwas dazu schreiben.

Wieso bietet man solchen "Briefeschreibern" eine Plattform? Gerade dann, wenn diese Anonym verfasst wurden?! Durch soetwas geht die Hetzjagd und Stimmungsmache weiter. Nur in eine andere/weitere Richtung. Und wieso wurde gerade dieser Brief herausgesucht zur Veröffentlichung? Hierbei kann man nur Vermutungen anstellen und wild darauf Spekulieren, welche Aussage hinter diesem Brief steht.

Solche Dinge sollten intern im Board geklärt werden. Und nicht öffentlich im Topic Bereich. 
Der normale AB User kann mit solchen Schreiben/Briefen, Inhalten eh nichts anfangen und versteht die Zusammenhänge oftmals nicht.

Schade, dass die Boardleitung sich mit solch einer Veröffentlichung nicht gerade "Rückgratstark" zeigt. Kommt mir so vor, wie eine Darstellung eines Briefes zur Rückhaltsstärkung der eigenen Schwächen.

Selber bin auch ich aktiv in einem großen Forum. Und solche Dinge werden ausnahmslos intern geklärt. Und anonyme Schreiben eh nicht betrachtet und direkt entsorgt.

Just my 50ct


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Das Pamphlet haben bestimmt die Angelilluminati verfasst.

Sch.... wenn man diesen Gedanken noch weiterspönne...:#2:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Marc R. schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn macht eine Veröffentlichung? Sieht in meinen Augen als neutraler Betrachter nur nach weiterer Stimmungsmache aus.



Seh ich auch so #6 Immer dieses hin und her, ist ja schon wie im Krieg. Das Schreiben selbst finde ich zwar übertrieben und etwas provozierend, aber in so manch einer Passage ist schon ein kleines Fünkchen Wahrheit finde ich, wenn man es als neutrale Person betrachtet.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> Solche Dinge sollten intern im Board geklärt werden. Und nicht öffentlich im Topic Bereich.
> Der normale AB User kann mit solchen Schreiben/Briefen, Inhalten eh nichts anfangen und versteht die Zusammenhänge oftmals nicht.
> 
> Schade, dass die Boardleitung sich mit solch einer Veröffentlichung nicht gerade "Rückgratstark" zeigt. Kommt mir so vor, wie eine Darstellung eines Briefes zur Rückhaltsstärkung der eigenen Schwächen.



Ganz klares NÖÖ!
Den Usern trauste m.M. zu wenig zu. 
Die schaffen es locker zu differenzieren.

Viele warten sogar regelrecht darauf, dass sich mal jemand von der "Gegenseite" äussert- egal auf welche Art und Weise.

Würden derartige Einlassungen nicht veröffentlicht werden, könnte man der Redaktion vorwerfen nur Dinge zu veröffentlichen, die ihr auch "genehm" sind... 


Meine persönliche Meinung; 
Jeder hat das Recht dazu sich lächerlich zu machen, nicht nur bei RTL- auch im Web


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard
Sonst?

Sehr geehrtes Redaktionsteam und Stammhetzer im Board,
Danke fürs Lob durch die Blume,getroffene 
Hunde bellen bekanntlich.

wir fordern Euch jetzt nachdrücklich auf, eure Hetze im Board einzustellen
Fordern?Auf welcher Grundlage?Mit Argumenten versehen, könnte man zumindest BITTEN
und nicht nur einzelne Themen, sondern alles zu löschen.
Liebe(r)Verfasser...China und Nordkorea würden dich/euch mit offenen Armen empfangen.Gute Reise.
Ihr schämt euch wahrscheinlich gar nicht darüber ,was ihr mit Mohnert
gemacht habt???
Was denn?
Erst habt ihr Ihn durch euer Hetzboard maß-und schamlos in die Enge getrieben
und den Gang zur Staatsanwaltschaft provoziert-
Aha..und wie war der Ausgang der Sache?
Darüber hinaus habt ihr ihn auch nachweislich krankgemacht.
Ja sicher..und die Erde ist eine flache Scheibe.Und am wechselhaften Wetter 2012
tragen auch das AB mitsamt der Querulanten,Hetzer die grösste Schuld.

Woher kommt denn eigentlich diese Hetze gegen alle Verbände und Funktionäre?
Gegen alle kaum.Warum?Einfach mal über Ursache und Wirkung nachdenken!

Weil man durch das Board eben keinen solchen Einfluß auf die Masse der Angler
hat, wie die (übrigends) rechtsschaffenden Verbände.
Hat der Lektor Urlaub?
Ihr seht euch als Medium und wollt Macht, da ist jedes Mittel recht.
"Ihr"seht euch als angebl.Interessenvertretung der Angler und missbraucht eure Macht.So what?

Nun für den klaren Durchblick:
Welcher diesem Schreiben irgendwo fehlt..
Innerhalb unserer nun neu gefestigten Meinung gestützt durch Überprüfungen
kann man aus dem innen Kreis eures Hetzblattes sehr wohl erkennen, dass
zu 90 Prozent Spinner ihr Werk verrichten.
Kritiker als Spinner zu bezeichnenen..also wessen Geistes Kind seid ihr denn?
Das sieht jeder Außenstehender schon an den Namen und Darstellungen
eurer Hauptakteure. (messerwetzender Schlächter als Boss, Wehrwolf-
Verschnitt als Ralle Dummschwätzer, die Mutation Sternhagervoll u.ä...)
Wer mit Foren und deren Usernamen/Benutzerbildern nicht klarkommt,sollte sich dann lieber mit "Malen nach Zahlen"beschäftigen.

Wenn ihr glaubt, irgendwie einen auch nur ansatzweise bedeutsamen Prozentsatz
der Angler zu erreichen, Fehlanzeige.
Dann lehnt euch doch beruhigt zurück.Wozu so ein Pamphlet,wenn das AB doch eh keine Wirkung bei Anglern zeigt.Oder doch ein wenig Fracksausen?

Gelesen wird euer Hetzmedium nur durch eure Stammhelfer, stille Beobachter
und natürlich zur Belustigung.
Zur Belustigung lese ich pers.gerne solche Ergüsse.Oder alte Ausgaben der Zeitung "Neues Deutschland".Hat beides mit enormem Realitätsverlust zu tun..Zufall?

Alle Bemühungen der Verbände werden durch verleumdet, weil ihr selbst an die
Macht wollt.
Wenn das Bemühungen sind,möchte ich nicht wissen wie Aufgabe definiert wird...

Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit,wann euer Hetzboard auf Druck von ca.95%
aller Angler (die sind vernünftig) abgeschaltet werden wird.
Die 95% pers.befragt?Abschalten?Bravo..so eine zutiefst demokratische Einstellung.Respekt.

Es kann auch der Tag kommen, wo man sich von euch auch persönlich abwendet
und ihr als -unerwünschte Personen in keinem Angelverein mehr gewünscht
seid???Oh...Persona non grata aufgrund eigener Meinung.Demokratielehrstunde die 2te.
Wie sehen dann die Bittanträge von Euch an die Funktionäre der Verbände aus,
euch aufzunehmen, um Angeln zu können?
Tut Buße und mässigt euch sonst...?Meine Freunde würde ich um etwas BITTEN aber hier...


Also, schnell noch mal nachdenken und die Hetze beenden, muß es denn ggf. zu
einer Zwangsabschaltung eures Medium zur Sicherung des allgemeinen
Interesses aus demokratischen Gründen kommen?
Wie Medikamentenabhängig muss man eigentlich sein,um die Worte Zwangsabschaltung und demokratische Gründe in einem Satz verwenden zu dürfen?

Kreis der Normalos im Kampf gegen Manipulation durch das Anglerboard ,durch
gesellschaftlichen Auftrag gedeckt.
Normalos?Gesellschaftlicher Auftrag?Eher Gefangene im eigenen Kopfkino!Ich sehe schon das nächste Schreiben..."AB durch CIA infiltriert.Aus für die Demokratie droht" oder "Aliens im AB planen Revolution in D"


Werte(r)Verfasser...mal im Ernst,von einem gewissen traurigen Unterhaltungswert(so auf dem Niveau Spätpubertierender Stadionultras)abgesehen, war das die schlechteste
Lektüre seit langem.Und ihr seid die Vertreter der normalen Anglerschaft???Allmächtiger...armes Deutschland!


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

@Ruhrfischer: danke für deine ausgiebeige Stellungnahme zu dem Schreiben. Da hast du den Nagel genau auf den Kopf getroffen.

Wenn das AB doch die Interessen der Angler nicht vertritt, aus welchem Grund hat es dann wohl über 100.000 User???|kopfkrat

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

|jump:

Watt für`n geiles Schreiben 

|jump:

an den Verfasser : Wegen dir laufe ich den Rest des Tages mit eine Grinsen im Gesicht herum - Danke !!


Und :
Ich hoffe ein Facharzt wird dir helfen können .....


----------



## joerch (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Marc R. schrieb:


> Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass der Brief vielleicht auch ein Fake ist? Den hätte genauso gut jemand schreiben können, der den Verbänden gegenüber in irgendeiner Form negativ gesinnt ist. Vielleicht hat ihn auch Thomas selber verfasst. Ist keine Unterstellung. Was denn sonst? Mann, Mann, Mann!!!!!! Ich kenne aber weder den einen noch den anderen. Darüber sollte man auf jeden Fall kurz nachdenken, bevor man sich auf das Niveau des Verfassers begibt. Du solltest mal kurz darüber nachdenken, daß Deine Rechte genau da aufhören, wo die des Anderen beginnen!
> Ich hätte diesen Brief mit einem Schmunzeln in den Mülleimer verfrachtet. So macht es doch sehr den Eindruck, dass die hier gezeigten Reaktionen von Seiten des AB erwünscht sind und erwartet wurden. Keine Stimmungsmache?
> 
> P.S. Ich bin nicht "pro Verband."



Ansonsten fröhliche Grüße!


----------



## Katteker (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Browntroutcatcher schrieb:


> Wenn das AB doch die Interessen der Angler nicht vertritt, aus welchem Grund hat es dann wohl über 100.000 User???|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Browntroutcatcher



Das AB vertritt nicht die Interessen der Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Stimmt, Katteker, haben wir auch nie behauptet..

Im Gegensatz zu manchen Anglerfeinden, die das zwar behaupten, aber die Angler nach Strich und Faden .............................


----------



## Katteker (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Katteker, haben wir auch nie behauptet



Richtig. Browntroutcatcher scheint das aber zu glauben, bzw. deutet dies zumindest an.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Katteker schrieb:


> Das AB vertritt nicht die Interessen der Angler.



Ja,Forum und keine interessenvertretung.Aber es vertritt seine Meinung def.besser als manch Häuptling samt Schergen in div.echten"AngelInteressenvertretungen"

Ok,das ist zugeben kein grosses Kunststück


----------



## Katteker (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aber es vertritt seine Meinung def.besser als manch Häuptling samt Schergen in div.echten"AngelInteressenvertretungen"



Das AB-*TEAM *vertritt seine Meinung mit Zähnen, Klauen und nem großen Hammer. Es sei ihnen gegönnt, die Folgen wurden von anderen Usern oft genug vor Augen gehalten.

*Das AB *hat keine Meinung. Es kann keine haben, denn es ist ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen von 100000 Anglern.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ja,Forum und keine interessenvertretung.Aber es vertritt seine Meinung def.besser als manch Häuptling samt Schergen in div.echten"AngelInteressenvertretungen"
> 
> Ok,das ist zugeben kein grosses Kunststück



hatte mich vielleicht etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Wollte hiermit eigentlich eher ausdrücken, dass ihr hier eine Plattform von Anglern für Angler bietet.

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Im AB vertreten Angler und am Angeln Interessierte ihre persönlichen Interessen und Meinungen.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Punkt.

Außerdem gibt es im AB ein Redaktionsteam, das ebenfalls seine Meinung vertritt, die, wie alle nachlesen können, dem Gebaren und Verhalten der meisten Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre gegenüber stark kritisierend ist.

Sowohl auf den Seiten der Verbandstreuen als auch auf der der Verbandskritiker finden sich mit Sicherheit Personen, deren soziale Kompetenz deutlich unter dem Niveau des in Mitteleuropa üblichen Umgangs liegt. Auch dies war jedem einigermaßen mit offenen Augen durch die Welt Gehenden auch vor diesem Pamphlet klar.

Als Redaktionsteam bemühen wir uns, wertneutral und argumentationslos uns bekannte Fakten und Informationen im Online-Magazin Anglerpraxis.de einzustellen. Hier im Forum stellen wir -auch das ist nichts Neues- einzelne Artikel vorab zur Diskussion, an der wir uns selbst auch beteiligen und dabei unsere Meinungen vertreten.

Was diesen "Artikel" als Vorabveröffentlichung betrifft, so stehe ich voll und ganz dahinter, dass er erscheint und das Pamphlet damit öffentlich gemacht wird. 
Von einer Bewertung des Ganzen nehme ich jedoch Abstand, da zum Inhaltlichen schon genug gesagt wurde.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Katteker schrieb:


> Das AB-*TEAM *vertritt seine Meinung mit Zähnen, Klauen und nem großen Hammer. Es sei ihnen gegönnt, die Folgen wurden von anderen Usern oft genug vor Augen gehalten.
> 
> *Das AB *hat keine Meinung. Es kann keine haben, denn es ist ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen von 100000 Anglern.



Pedant(aber richtig getrennt)
Nur was,wenn *AB Team *und viele User einer Meinung sind?
Sind das :
A.Folgen der Meinungsbildenden Hammerpolitik
B.Folgen der eigenen Meinung
C.eigene Vorschläge/Meinung erbeten

Sicher sind A und B nicht repräsentativ,eher Meinungstrends aber in Politik und Gesellschaft werden noch weitaus weniger aussagekräftigere Dinge als Volkes Meinung verkauft.Komisch..mich hat aber keiner gefragt|kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Da geht man mal einen Nachmittag Angeln 
und dann läuft hier so'ne Party |uhoh:

Sehr schönes Schreiben!
Habe herzhaft gelacht, es hat mir den Abend verschönert. :q

*:vik:Stolz bin, zu den 90% Spinnern zu gehören*:vik:





_Ok, mit einer Kleinigkeit hat der Schreiberling mit Grundschul-Deutsch recht:
"Sten Hagervoll" ist schon wirklich ein Muatant.
_|muahah:


----------



## Katteker (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Pedant(aber richtig getrennt)



:m



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nur was,wenn *AB Team *und viele User einer Meinung sind?



Wie viele User der gleichen Meinung sind ist nicht mehr feststellbar.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Im AB vertreten Angler und am Angeln Interessierte ihre persönlichen Interessen und Meinungen.
> 
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Punkt.


----------



## volkerm (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Lustig ist es, mehr davon!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> Wie viele User der gleichen Meinung sind ist nicht mehr feststellbar.



Viel interessanter als was die User an Meinung vertreten (ist eh alles dabei) finde ich, dass sich niemand hier im Thread groß wundert, dass  Briefe solchen Inhaltes von VDSF-Freunden?? verschickt werden...

Diesen Stil scheint man für solche Leute für relativ normal zu halten....

Warum sich heutzutage noch jemand die Mühe macht, sowas auszudrucken und postalisch zu verschicken, darüber grübel ich auch nach..

Jeder unter 70 hätte doch das per Mail über ne anonyme oder ne Einmalmailadresse verschickt - zumindest kann man da dann keine Fingerabdrücke nehmen....

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das nicht vielleicht von jemanden verschickt wurde, der den Verbänden schaden wollte (Man muss ja VDSF und DAV schon als eines sehen)..

So oder so sollte es aber allen Funktionären zu denken geben, dass ein solches  Vorgehen und solcher Inhalt seitens Verbands-Freunden??  doch von Anglern in grpßer Breite als möglich oder wahrscheinlich gehalten werden.......................


----------



## derporto (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Schreiben dieser Art klagen immer wieder an, dass die Gründe für diese "Hetzjagd" nicht ersichtlich sind. Ebenso wie die sich hier zu wortmeldenden Kritiker an der Meinung des Anglerboards und deren Mitglieder, scheinen ebendiese sich nicht einmal die Mühe zu machen, die oft und deutlich genug von "uns" zum Ausdruck gebrachten Gründe für unsere Meinung, sei es nun freien Zugang zum Angeln für alle Mitbürger oder der Protest gegen eine Fusion der Verbände, zu lesen und zu verstehen. DAS ist das wahre Armutszeugnis. Hier herrscht gnadenlos Transparenz, was "unsere" Meinung angeht. Offensichtlich haben manche Menschen einfach Tomaten auf den Augen oder kein Leseverständnis. Legasthenie ist eine Krankheit. Aber Mitleid scheint nicht gewünscht. Daher gibts von mir auch keines.


----------



## Katteker (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viel interessanter als was die User an Meinung vertreten (ist eh alles dabei) finde ich, dass sich niemand hier im Thread groß wundert, dass  Briefe solchen Inhaltes von VDSF-Freunden?? verschickt werden...



Und mich wundert, dass es dich wundert.

Ihr wurdet oft darauf hingewiesen, dass ihr ganz viele Leuten ordentlich auf den Schlips tretet (sehr freundlich formuliert). Es wäre ein Wunder, wenn niemand so beleidigt reagiert.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Katteker schrieb:


> Das AB-*TEAM *vertritt seine Meinung mit Zähnen, Klauen und nem großen Hammer. Es sei ihnen gegönnt, die Folgen wurden von anderen Usern oft genug vor Augen gehalten.
> 
> *Das AB *hat keine Meinung. Es kann keine haben, denn es ist ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen von 100000 Anglern.



Und damit ist der "zusammengewürfelte Haufen" den Verbänden haushoch überlegen. Die Verbände schauen schon, das sie unter ihregleichen bleiben. Kritiker, Specimenhunter, Menschen die Nachdenken und Fische zurücksetzen sind nicht erwünscht. 

Das solche inzestiösen Haufen dann keine richtige Angelpolitik machen ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Kann auch nichts bei rauskommen, wenn man nur "unter sich" bleibt und alle anderen Meinungen unterdrückt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Katteker schrieb:


> Und mich wundert, dass es dich wundert.
> 
> Ihr wurdet oft darauf hingewiesen, dass ihr ganz viele Leuten ordentlich auf den Schlips tretet (sehr freundlich formuliert). Es wäre ein Wunder, wenn niemand so beleidigt reagiert.




Es sind nur Menschen beleidigt, die darauf hignewiesen werden, das sie Müll verzapfen und weder Rückgrat noch Selbstvertrauen haben und sich eigene Fehler schon garnicht eingestehen können.

Da bleibt dann eben nur beleidigt sein über.


----------



## Bananaq (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Was soll man darauf antworten?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Wobei man Leuten ja immer mit zweierlei Art auf den Schlips treten kann:
Durch Unterstellungen
Durch die Verbreitung von unangenehmen Fakten


----------



## Marc R. (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Naja Thomas, habe ich ja schon weiter oben geschrieben, dass das durchaus auch von jemandem kommen könnte, der kein Verbandsfreund ist. 
Der Text wirkt auf mich "gefaked", so als ob ihn jemand mit voller Absicht genau so verfassen wollte, dass auch ja genügend Leute drauf anspringen und den Text auseinanderpflücken und jeden Satz zitieren, um dann mindestens genauso geistreich zu antworten. Der Absender antwortet dann bestimmt auch in diesem Thread auf die Gegenfragen und gibt sich zu erkennen.:q 
Aber ob's jemandem was bringt? Wohl eher nicht.

Ich war's nicht.:q


----------



## Rosi (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Mann ist das AB wichtig!

Schaut einfach mehr Fernsehen!:q


----------



## teddy- (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

also leute mir geht zwar der ganze verbands und vereinsgedöns auf die eier aber glaubt ihr wirklich die haben was mit dem brief zu tun das war nur irgendein bis einhalb vollpf... die sich das ausgedacht haben 

sprich zum lachen ok mehr auch nicht


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Marc R. schrieb:


> Der Text wirkt auf mich "gefaked", so als ob ihn jemand mit voller Absicht genau so verfassen wollte, dass auch ja genügend Leute drauf anspringen und den Text auseinanderpflücken und jeden Satz zitieren, um dann mindestens genauso geistreich zu antworten.
> 
> Ich war's nicht.:q



Soso...wie schauts mit einem Alibi aus:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum sich heutzutage noch jemand die Mühe macht, sowas auszudrucken und postalisch zu verschicken, darüber grübel ich auch nach..
> 
> Jeder unter 70 hätte doch das per Mail über ne anonyme oder ne Einmalmailadresse verschickt



Es scheiterte an Detailfragen..derjenige hat verzweifelt nach dem Porto für eine E-mail gesucht,im Preisaushang der Dt.Post AG dazu nix gefunden und sich dann für die Narrensichere Variante entschieden:q


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Schade, dass ich das so spät gelesen habe.



Sonst hätte ich früher Lachen können:q
Wobei |kopfkrat, bei den Drohungen|bla:
Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Danke, Rosi !!!! #6

Jedes von 'nem 5-Jährigen gezeichnete Kopffüßer-Bild ist besprechenswerter als dieser Müll in Posting 1...


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Guten Abend,

seid doch froh. Erst gibt es Klagen, dass die Verbände nicht kommunizieren, nun tun sie es oder jemand tut so als ob und nun ist es auch nicht recht. Der Verfasser hat es wohl versäumt das letzte Thema zur Diskussionskultur zu lesen, ansonsten wäre der Brief sicherlich wohlwollender ausgefallen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jeder unter 70 hätte doch das per Mail über ne anonyme oder ne Einmalmailadresse verschickt - zumindest kann man da dann keine Fingerabdrücke nehmen....



Wieso Fingerabdrücke? Ich dachte immer Angler zeigen Angler nicht an oder wer nimmt da Abdrücke?

Gruß Aegir


----------



## Ulli3D (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

An den anonymen Pamphleten:

You made my day!

Ich frag mich immer, wie eine einsame einzelne Gehirnzelle derartigen Müll produzieren kann???


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Wieso Fingerabdrücke? Ich dachte immer Angler zeigen Angler nicht an oder wer nimmt da Abdrücke?
> 
> Gruß Aegir



Bestimmt keiner :q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Marc R. schrieb:


> Naja Thomas, habe ich ja schon weiter oben geschrieben, dass das durchaus auch von jemandem kommen könnte, der kein Verbandsfreund ist.
> Der Text wirkt auf mich "gefaked", so als ob ihn jemand mit voller Absicht genau so verfassen wollte, dass auch ja genügend Leute drauf anspringen und den Text auseinanderpflücken und jeden Satz zitieren, um dann mindestens genauso geistreich zu antworten. Der Absender antwortet dann bestimmt auch in diesem Thread auf die Gegenfragen und gibt sich zu erkennen.:q
> Aber ob's jemandem was bringt? Wohl eher nicht.
> 
> Ich war's nicht.:q



Ich stelle in den Raum dass Du es warst. Täter gehen ja oft zur Polizei um einen Verdächtigen zu benennen und so von sich selbst als Täter abzulenken. Hinzu kommt, dass Du mit "Ich war´s nicht" ein vorauseilendes Dementi zu einem von Dir erwarteten, aber noch von niemandem geäußerten Tatvorwurf von Dir gegeben hast.
Dummerweise hast Du die Briefmarke abgeleckt und damit hat die Kripo deine DNA. Jetzt musst Du in die Mongolische Volksrepublik flüchten, weil die kein Auslieferungsabkommen mit Deutschland haben. Auf dem Weg zum Flughafen fällt Dir ein, dass Du viel zu wenig Kohle hast und so überfällst Du schnell noch ne Bank. Irgendwie schaffst Du es mit der Kohle unentdeckt ins Flugzeug nach Ulan Bathor zu kommen. Grade hast Du den Europäischen Luftraum verlassen und lehnst Dich entspannt in den Sitz, als ein fundamentalistischer Spinner die Bombe zündet, die er an Bord geschmuggelt hat, weil sein Prophet in einem Video verhohnepiepelt wurde. Du landest verteilt auf 10km² in der Kasachischen Steppe, nur weil Du dem AB mal so richtig Angst einjagen wolltest. 

Dumm gelaufen, aber mit einem Geständnis kannst Du noch Dein Leben retten.|rolleyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

|muahah:Genial....


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Satire pur :q:q:q #6


----------



## daci7 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> Jeder unter 70 hätte doch das per Mail über ne anonyme oder ne  Einmalmailadresse verschickt - zumindest kann man da dann keine  Fingerabdrücke nehmen....
> [...]





Rosi schrieb:


> [...]
> Schaut einfach mehr Fernsehen!:q



Ganz genau 
... und jeder der mal CSI Castrop-Rauxel gesehen hat weiß, dass jeder verwirrte Brief natürlich als erstes auf DNA-Spuren untersucht wird!

Was ein Thema :g


----------



## schmutzpuckel (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Jetzt meine ich endlich zu wissen,wer der Verfasser der Geschichte von Abranien war !!|muahah:#r


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ganz genau
> ... und jeder der mal CSI Castrop-Rauxel gesehen hat weiß, dass jeder verwirrte Brief natürlich als erstes auf DNA-Spuren untersucht wird!



Quatsch, daci7!!!
Der Thomas muss nur ein Huhn opfern und an drei Stellen Stecknadeln durch den Brief bohren.
Dann kriegt der anonyme Absender Blasen an den Füßen und lebenslange Dauerblähungen oder so. 

Der Thomas ist nämlich nicht nur schwäbischer Koch sondern auch noch der Großneffe eines Hawaiianischen Voodoo-Priesters, von dem er gelernt hat, mit schwarzer Magie andere Leute krank zu machen. Ich hab selbst mal miterlebt, wie der 'nen halbes Hähnchen verdrückt und anschließend 'nen Zauberspruch gerülpst hat. Kurz danach hatte irgendein Bösewicht 2 Tage Durchfall!!!


----------



## schmutzpuckel (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

GRÖÖÖÖÖLLLLL|muahah:


----------



## daci7 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Quatsch, daci7!!!
> Der Thomas muss nur ein Huhn opfern und an drei Stellen Stecknadeln durch den Brief bohren.
> Dann kriegt der anonyme Absender Blasen an den Füßen und lebenslange Dauerblähungen oder so.
> 
> Der Thomas ist nämlich nicht nur schwäbischer Koch sondern auch noch der Großneffe eines Hawaiianischen Voodoo-Priesters, von dem er gelernt hat, mit schwarzer Magie andere Leute krank zu machen. Ich hab selbst mal miterlebt, wie der 'nen halbes Hähnchen verdrückt und anschließend 'nen Zauberspruch gerülpst hat. Kurz danach hatte irgendein Bösewicht 2 Tage Durchfall!!!



... und ich dachte schon meine Blähungen letztens kamen vom Gute-Nacht-Döner, nach der nächtlichen Bier-Verkostungs-Tour ...


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte schon meine Blähungen letztens kamen vom Gute-Nacht-Döner, nach der nächtlichen Bier-Verkostungs-Tour ...



|rolleyes tja, wer weiß...:m


----------



## daci7 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |rolleyes tja, wer weiß...:m



Bin ja Wissenschaftler, da bleibt nur eins:
muss ich wohl einen weiteren Versuch starten :m


----------



## HD4ever (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Norbi schrieb:


> Tolles Post :q.........solche Leute sollte man zum einschläfern freigeben :m



|good:
was fürn Schwachsinn !!!!
war bestimmt Mohnerts bester Funktionärs-Kumpel !  ;-)


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Der Thomas ist nämlich nicht nur schwäbischer Koch sondern auch noch der Großneffe eines Hawaiianischen Voodoo-Priesters,



Jetzt erklärt sich auch die komische Sprache.:m


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt erklärt sich auch die komische Sprache.:m



..und Deine Verdauungsbeschwerden morgen:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt erklärt sich auch die komische Sprache.:m



Mal schauen wann die ersten Schrumpfköpfe der Erlegten hier als Pic auftauchen :q


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann die ersten Schrumpfköpfe der Erlegten hier als Pic auftauchen :q




Sofern Thomas zudem auch noch oben und unten verwechselt... gibts Schrumpfhoden |bigeyes


----------



## Oldschoool (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Toller Brief, lustiger Inhalt !!

Vielleicht sollte mann dem Verfasser eine kurze Anleitung geben, am besten mit Youtube - Schrift und Ton - wie er sich hier völlig anonym registrieren kann.

Vielleicht  ist der Verfasser dann fähig, sich mit ein paar Postings zu beteiligen.


----------



## Margarelon (17. September 2012)

Oldschoool schrieb:


> Toller Brief, lustiger Inhalt !!
> 
> Vielleicht sollte mann dem Verfasser eine kurze Anleitung geben, am besten mit Youtube - Schrift und Ton - wie er sich hier völlig anonym registrieren kann.
> 
> Vielleicht  ist der Verfasser dann fähig, sich mit ein paar Postings zu beteiligen.



Mal im Ernst. Der Verfasser wird hier schon registriert sein. So eine Wut kann sich nicht durch bloßes Mitlesen aufstauen. Der wird bestimmt schon auf die genannten Personen gestoßen sein...

per iPhone über Forum Runner erstellt. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten oder an "Autokorrektur" zurücksenden...


----------



## Holly-Le (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Ich vermute, jemand hat sich für die Lachmesse 2012 angemeldet und noch keine Idee gehabt. 
Die Frage wäre dann, teilt er sich den 1. Preis mit dem AB?


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



anonymer Brief schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus habt ihr ihn auch nachweislich krankgemacht.


 

Ich teile größtenteils aber nicht uneingeschränkt die Kritik am Schreiben. Wenn man sucht, findet man 1-2 Dinge, die man tatsächlich so werten kann.

Duktus, Art und Weise (anonym??? |peinlich) und der größte Teil des Inhaltes sind natürlich richtig armselig.

Aber eine RICHTIG GUTE SACHE ist dabei rausgekommen:

Ich habe jetzt einen dickes Monitor-Verhüterli mit Warnbild "Mohnert" und dem fett schwarz umrandeten Text: *Anglerboard.de macht nachweislich krank!*

Hat jemand die Diagnose, welche Krankheit genau durch das Anglerboard ausgelöst wird? Das würde ich gerne ergänzen...


Gruß 

Martin


----------



## labralehn (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> Hat jemand die Diagnose, welche Krankheit genau durch das Anglerboard ausgelöst wird? Das würde ich gerne ergänzen...



Vielleicht eine Form der Cyberchondrie?
*
*


----------



## cafabu (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Moinsen,
der Verfasser hat aber erreicht, dass wir binnen kürzester Zeit auf 10 Seiten angelangt sind. Hat er das verdient????
der anonyme Carsten


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Diagnose, welche Krankheit genau durch das Anglerboard ausgelöst wird? Das würde ich gerne ergänzen...



Die Krankheit tritt nur dann auf, wenn der Patient eine gewisse Anfälligkeit besitzt und beginnt im psychischen Bereich. 
Auslöser ist meist Angst vor Entlarvung oder Aufdeckung von Absichten, Handlungen oder Plänen, die der Patient wohlbehütet im stillen Kämmerlein versteckt. 
Mit der Veröffentlichung solcher Geheimnisse kann die Krankheit urplötzlich ausbrechen. 
Erkranken können nicht nur Einzelpersonen, sondern auch Gruppen, Gesellschaften oder Verbände, sofern deren gemeinsames Handeln nicht an die Öffentlichkeit dringen soll.

Der Krankheitsverlauf beginnt zunächst harmlos mit plötzlichem Erschrecken, überdurchschnittlicher Durchblutung der Gesichtshaut, und vermehrter Schweißbildung an den Handinnenflächen. 

In diesem Stadium ist der Patient noch in der Lage, gegen die Ursache der Krankheit anzukämpfen. Hierzu setzt er sich mit dem Krankheitserreger in Verbindung. Leider meist vergebens, denn die Erkrankten versuchen fast immer, die Symptome zu bekämpfen, möchten die Ursachen aber beibehalten.
Man muss sich das so vorstellen wie bei einem Alkoholkranken, der die Kopfschmerzen nach jedem Rausch mit Tabletten bekämpfen will, das trinken aber nicht sein lassen kann.

Bald bemerkt der Patient, dass die Symptome nicht nachlassen, sondern sogar immer stärker werden. Er verfällt in Kommunikatonsverweigerung und schließt sich anonymen Selbsthilfegruppen an, deren Treffen hinter verschlossenen Türen unter dem Begriff "Verbandssitzung" stattfinden.
Neu hinzugekommene Patienten müssen zu Beginn der Sitzung aufstehen und sich mit den Worten:" Guten Tag, mein Name ist Mustermann und ich bin Verbandsfunktionär" vorstellen.

In besonders schweren Fällen bringt die Teilnahme an solchen Selbsthilfegruppen jedoch keine Verbesserung der Beschwerden. Mit fortschreitendem Krankheitsverlauf  beginnen Angstzustände, Realitätsverlust, Hassattacken, Tobsuchtsanfälle, halluzinogene Zustände und Gewaltphantasien. 

Der weitere Krankheitsverlauf ist noch weitgehend unerforscht, da die Krankheit erst in jüngster Zeit aufgetreten ist. 

Festzuhalten bleibt noch, dass nicht jeder Funktionär zwingend erkranken muss. Es scheint sowohl immune Stämme zu geben, als auch Funktionäre, die sich den Ursachen stellen, diese aber nicht offen bekämpfen können weil sie sonst von den Selbsthilfegruppen nicht mehr akzeptiert werden.




Soweit die Satire, jetzt wird es ernst.

Ich wünsche niemandem eine Erkrankung, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Herrn Mohnert wünsche ich - ungeachtet aller Differenzen - eine baldige und vollständige Genesung bezüglich seiner sicher ernsten Erkrankung.
Auch wenn wir uns hier bis an den Rand der Schmerzgrenze - und manchmal auch ein wenig darüber hinaus - zoffen, Leben und Gesundheit eines jeden Einzelnen stehen über allen Zwistigkeiten.


----------



## beschu (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Eigendlich war der "Schreiber"endlich mal deutlich:es geht NUR um Macht....und da sieht ein gewisses Klientel seine Felle wegschwimmen....so ein Funktionärsposten muss doch sehr einträglich sein#c
bruss beschu


----------



## Fischdieb (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Frag doch mal Deinen Vereinsvorsitzenden oder Jugendwart oder auch Kassiere wie einträglich so was ist.

Wer denkt, dass ein Ehrenamt einträglich ist, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

@Ralle:

Mist, ich hatte gehoff, dass ich meiner Inkontinenz mit Unterlassung der Nutzung des AB begegnen könnte...

Aber im Ernst: Er schrieb ja sinngemäß, dass ihr (ich zähle dich einfach mal dazu trotz Mod-Job-Aufgabe) *nachweislich* Schuld seid an der Erkrankung. 

Wenn da mal nicht der nächste Prozess ansteht. Er kann es nachweisen. Ohauahauaha!


----------



## Reppi (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Witzig, im Sinne "hoffnungslos überforderter Depp" ist es ja......


> Als Redaktionsteam bemühen wir uns, wertneutral und argumentationslos


...
Das kaufe ich euch hier aber nicht ab |kopfkrat
Denn, welchen Nährwert hat das Schreiben für mich als Member und viel wichtiger.....für euch als "Board"? 
Was kommt als nächstes ?
Sind eure "Müllfilter" jetzt so soweit offen, dass hier jeder Schwachsinnsbrief veröffentlicht werden muss......?
Ist irgendwie nicht mehr das alte Board....:c

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _Ok, mit einer Kleinigkeit hat der Schreiberling mit Grundschul-Deutsch recht:
> "Sten Hagervoll" ist schon wirklich ein Muatant.
> _|muahah:



Kati, meine kleine Schmerle, "innerhalb unserer nun neu gefestigten Meinung gestützt durch Überprüfungen" oder so ähnlich, stelle ich fest:

Du rüttelst mal wieder gewaltig am Ohrfeigenbaum!|wavey:


----------



## Werner1 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Hallo,

das Ganze gleicht immer mehr einem Nachbarschaftsstreit der ein recht niedriges Niveau erreicht hat. Der Anfangs sehr gute Ansatz die ganze Sache Fusion kritisch zu begleiten, was ja auch wohl nötig ist, wird durch solche Posts ins lächerliche geführt. Die beiden Parteien sind wohl so weit zerstritten das eine vernünftige Diskussion nicht mehr möglich sein wird. Schade!

Ja und ich weiss beide Seiten (AB und Funktionäre) werden selbstverständlich belegen können das die andere Seite die Böse ist. Wie in jedem uralten Nachbarschaftsstreit in dem nicht mehr die Lösung sondern der Streit an sich im Mittelpunkt steht.  

Wir sind dann wohl an einem Punkt angekommen wo die eine Seite die andere Seite nicht mehr Ernst nehmen kann.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Reppi schrieb:


> Witzig, im Sinne "hoffnungslos überforderter Depp" ist es ja......
> ...
> Das kaufe ich euch hier aber nicht ab |kopfkrat
> Denn, welchen Nährwert hat das Schreiben für mich als Member und viel wichtiger.....für euch als "Board"?
> ...


 
Ich verstehe deine Kritik, empfinde aber die Veröffentlichung dieses Liebesbriefes für MICH als User tatsächlich "nährwertig".

Erklärung: Ich durchschaue diese ganze "Verbände-sind-doof-und-das-sagen-wir-allen-immer-und-immer-und-immer-wieder-Attitüde" nicht und werde es auch nie tun.

Und es nervt mich auch, das in jedem zweiten Post immer wieder und wieder zu lesen.
Aber das ist offen, das ist direkt, das ist dokumentiert und das ist belegbar. 

Und dieser Brief belegt mir und allen kritischen Usern, die das ähnlich sehen, nur, dass einige (vielleicht von Verbandsseite?) nicht offen, ehrlich und belegbar debattieren, meinetwegen auch schimpfen, sondern anonym fordern, drohen, beleidigen.

Dass das jetzt nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, dass der Apfelbaum krank ist, nur weil ein fauler Apfel dabei ist (sein könnte), ist auch klar.

Und ob dieser ganze Zwist zwischen Verbänden und AB-Betreibern hier überhaupt so ausgebreitet gehört, ist fraglich, aber wenn, dann gehört auch so ein Brief veröffentlicht, meinetwegen aus Trotz, meinetwegen aus konsequenter Haltung zur geforderten Transparenz.

Ich bin weiterhin gegen viele Formulierungen, die hier so gefallen sind, kritisch eingestellt, dennoch nun etwas gelassener. Weil ich die angesprochene Attitüde nun ein kleines bisschen verstehe. 
Und wenn dieser Brief auch nur hilft, für eine zeitlang einen AB-Burgfrieden ohne Spitzen und Polemik und gegenseitigem "man bist du doof" zu schaffen: Danke für die Veröffentlichung.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Kritik, empfinde aber die Veröffentlichung dieses Liebesbriefes für MICH als User tatsächlich "nährwertig".
> 
> Erklärung: Ich durchschaue diese ganze "Verbände-sind-doof-und-das-sagen-wir-allen-immer-und-immer-und-immer-wieder-Attitüde" nicht und werde es auch nie tun.
> 
> ...



Ähm, kam der Brief vom Verband? Gibt es auf dem Brief ein offizielles Verbandszeichen? Eine Unterschrift eines Verbandsfunktionärs?

Nein?

Ok, also kommt dieser Brief von keinem Verband.  
Auch von keinem Funktionär. Alles nur Mutmaßungen.

Dieser Brief könnte somit auch von Thomas, Ralle oder von meiner Oma kommen.

oh mann


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ähm, kam der Brief vom Verband? Gibt es auf dem Brief ein offizielles Verbandszeichen? Eine Unterschrift eines Verbandsfunktionärs?
> 
> Nein?
> 
> ...


 

Habe ich nirgends behauptet. Nur, dass da scheinbar jemand ist, derscheinbar nicht offen debattiert, sondern anonym...uswusw.

Bitte eine Erläuterung zum "oh mann!", ich fühle mich dadurch ein bisserl abqualifiziert...


----------



## Werner1 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ähm, kam der Brief vom Verband? Gibt es auf dem Brief ein offizielles Verbandszeichen? Eine Unterschrift eines Verbandsfunktionärs?
> 
> Nein?
> 
> ...


 

Da hat das AB den bislang beschrittenen Weg einer vernünftigen, recherchierten Berichterstattung und daraus folgenden Kritik verlassen. Sehr Schade.


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Habe ich nirgends behauptet. Nur, dass da scheinbar jemand ist, derscheinbar nicht offen debattiert, sondern anonym...uswusw.
> 
> Bitte eine Erläuterung zum "oh mann!", ich fühle mich dadurch ein bisserl abqualifiziert...



Sorry, auch wenn ich Dich zitiert habe betrifft es eigentlich fast alle hier.

Schwachsinn bekommt einfach viel zu viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.
Anonyme Schreiben sollte man der Polizei übergeben oder sofort entsorgen.


----------



## Reppi (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Hallo Martin;
das war jetzt meine ganz persönliche, der vielen "Themen" (Angeln und Politik), geschuldete Meinung....


> Und wenn dieser Brief auch nur hilft, für eine zeitlang einen AB-Burgfrieden ohne Spitzen und Polemik und gegenseitigem "man bist du doof" zu schaffen


Dieser Brief als Instrumentarium ? Ohne zu wissen, welch Geistes Kind ( egal aus welchem Stall..) hier "Langeweile" hatte ?  Da begibst Du dich aber auf dünnes Eis--------

Nein, das Ding hier ist so überflüssig wie ein Pickel am Arsch..


----------



## Pikepauly (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Moin!

Ich will jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread lesen, dafür ist mir der Brief zu beknackt, aber wenn der wirklich anonym "ins Haus" gekommen ist und nicht sicher zuzuordnen ist, hätte er hier nicht veröffentlicht werden sollen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Da hat das AB den bislang beschrittenen Weg einer vernünftigen, recherchierten Berichterstattung und daraus folgenden Kritik verlassen. Sehr Schade.



Lieber Werner,

ja, das stimmt. Hier hat Thomas den Weg verlassen und ein ziemlich dummes Pamphlet veröffentlicht. Wohlgemerkt, das Pamphlet ist dumm, nicht die Veröffentlichung.

Ich will Dir auch gerne sagen, warum.

Seit wir hier über die Verbände berichten, ist das beileibe nicht der erste anonyme Brief und schon gar nicht die schlimmste Drohung.

Ich wurde in den 80ern schon massiv bedroht, als ich gegen die Verbände gearbeitet habe. Und heute ist das nicht anders, nur dass ich weniger angreifbar bin. Während unserer Berichterstattung weiß ich von zwei Usern, die hier gegen die Verbände geschrieben haben und ebenfalls ernsthaft bedroht wurden. In einem Fall sogar existentiell. Zerkratzte Autos und abgeknickte Antennen gehören ebenfalls dazu.

Aus guten Gründen konnten wir da nicht Roß und Reiter nennen, denn die eigene wirtschaftliche Existenz, oder die eines mit uns sympathisierenden Users, ist wichtiger als jeder Verband. 

Es spielt auch keine Rolle, ob solche Drohungen von Verbandsangehörigen, Funktonären oder gefrusteten Usern kommen. Nachweisen lässt sich sowas in den seltensten Fällen. 

Und wenn ich hier über anonyme Telefonanrufe berichtet hätte, die mitten in der Nacht stattfinden, oder gar deren Inhalte wiedergeben würde, kämen garantiert wieder ein paar Deppen um die Ecke die behaupten, dass sei ja alles nur gelogen und gefakt. 

In so fern hat es mir persönlich richtig gut getan, dass so ein - harmloses - Schreiben mal veröffentlicht wurde. Denn dieses Maulheldentum (damit bist jetzt nicht Du gemeint), mit dem wir und unsere Arbeit oft kritisiert werden, geht manchmal an die Substanz. 

Ich hab mit Thomas vor der Veröffentlichung telefoniert und ihm vorausgesagt, dass es keine halbe Stunde dauert, bis irgendein (Edit) um die Ecke kommt und behauptet, das sei ein Fake oder uns kritisiert, weil wir sowas veröffentlichen.
Das es jedoch drei Seiten lang gedauert hat, hat mich angenehm überrascht. 

Aber genau solche, und vor allem die ernst zu nehmenden, Drohungen zeigen überdeutlich, dass wir den Finger ganz tief in der Wunde liegen haben. Und jede ernste Drohung ist ein erneuter Anreiz, noch ein bisschen tiefer zu bohren.

In diesem Sinne: Hast Du richtig gemacht, Thomas. Aber der eine Brief ist dann auch genug.


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Moin .
Ralle 24 gutes Posting sehe ich genau so.Wer anonym schreibt muss mit Veröffentlichung rechnen.Und an den Aussagen merkt doch ein jeder aus welcher ecke es kommt.Weitermachen.

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Daniel SN (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Was soll man dazu jetzt sagen?
Jeder kann/ soll seine Meinung zu entsprechenden Themen abgeben und diese muss auch akzeptiert und toleriert werden, egal ob es einem nun selber gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Carp-MV (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> Jeder kann/ soll seine Meinung zu entsprechenden Themen abgeben und  diese muss auch akzeptiert und toleriert werden, egal ob es einem nun  selber gefällt oder nicht.


Genauso ist es, aber schon daran scheitern leider sehr viele......#c


----------



## ELBkaida (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

@Sten: Dich kann man ja nicht mal mehr allein ins Netz lassen 

@Ralle: Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Natürlich kann d. Brief sonst wer verfasst haben. Nur w.ich mir hier (in DD) so manchen linientreuen "Kollegen" anschaue, kann ich mir dies ganz gut vorstellen! Freue ich mich doch schon auf die Zeit nach der Fusion, mit all ihren anglerfreundlichen Neuerungen.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir den Brief mehrfach durchgelesen, da auch ich mir der Echtheit nicht sicher war- was nicht heißen soll, dass ich an dem anonymen Zweifel hatte. Ich hatte nur Bedenken, dass es sich um einen Trittbrettfahrer handelt. Nachdem ich den Brief mehrfach gelesen habe, fand ich zwei Stellen, die mir klar machten, dass der Brief aus einer wirklichen und persönlichen Motivation eines Herrn M. bzw. den Verbänden nahestehenden Person kommen muss.

Die Stellen (Zitat) "_Erst habt *ihr Ihn* durch euer Hetzboard maß-und schamlos in die Enge getrieben _
_und den Gang zur Staatsanwaltschaft *provoziert-*_
_Darüber hinaus habt *ihr ihn* auch nachweislich krankgemacht."_

Die Wortwahl zeigt ein persönliches Interesse und eine persönliche Verbindung zu dem Herrn M. 

Die Frage ist, ob Herr M. über das Schreiben im Vorfeld informiert war.

Des Weiteren glaube ich, dass der Verfasser sehr aufgebracht war. Das lässt sich an den fehlenden Wörtern (Zitat _"Alle Bemühungen der Verbände werden durch verleumdet, weil ihr selbst an die Macht wollt.")_ erkennen, unabhängig von den Rechtschreibfehlern.

Dadurch, dass der Verfasser die "Haupakteure" in diesem Zusammenhang nennt und dabei verunglimpft, zeugt von einem persönlichen Haß. 

Dann wird die persönliche Hoffnung noch kurz niedergeschrieben _"Es kann auch der Tag kommen, wo man sich von euch auch persönlich abwendet und ihr als -unerwünschte Personen in keinem Angelverein mehr gewünscht seid???"_ und fertig.

Und er schreibt nicht von Herrn Mohnert, sondern nur "Mohnert". Das zeugt von einer (persönlichen?) engeren Beziehung zu Herrn M.

Wie auch immer. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es sich um kein Fake handelt. Auch die Veröffentlichung finde ich richtig. Man soll schon sehen mit welchen Waffen und auf welchem Niveau gekämpft wird. 

@Ralle24: Ich möchte hier noch einmal Deine ehrlichen Genesungswünsche an Herrn Mohnert hervorheben. Ich schließe mich dem uneingschränkt an!


----------



## Carp-MV (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Für ein Fake wäre dieses Schreiben auch nicht perfekt genug wie Fisherbandit schon gut erkannt und beschrieben hat....

Ob es nun aus dem engeren Kreise kommt das ist natürlich eine interresante Frage. Ich habe diese Frage für mich selbst beantwortet und das kann jeder andere für sich genauso tun. Solche Emotionen wie in diesen Schreiben lassen jedenfalls für mich nur einen Schluss zu.

Gruß


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Ich bin mir in diesem Schreiben einer gewissen Wortwahl nicht so sicher...*Hetze gegen Funktionäre und Verbände*...
Es ist doch mal wieder seltsam das die Leute denen die Wahrheit nicht gut zu zu Gesicht steht sich hinter solchen Briefen verstecken müssen statt zuzugeben das sie Mist gebaut haben.


----------



## Carp-MV (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> Es ist doch mal wieder seltsam das die Leute denen die Wahrheit nicht  gut zu zu Gesicht steht sich hinter solchen Briefen verstecken müssen  statt zuzugeben das sie Mist gebaut haben.


Du hast nur eins vergessen..... ;-)
Einige dieser Leute müssen wahrscheinlich erstmal selber erkennen das sie Mist gebaut haben. Das ist wie beim Alki, solange der nicht selber begreift das er süchtig ist wird *keine Hilfe, kein Anstupsen, kein meckern* der Welt helfen um etwas zu ändern. Vielleicht sind einige Verbandsfunktionäre einfach so stark von sich überzeugt alles richtig zu machen das sie ihre Fehler gar nicht sehen oder sehen wollen.

*Dann noch die anderen, die genau wissen was sie tun und über Kritiker lachen oder notfalls mit allen Mitteln zum Schweigen bringen möchten. Daraus ergibt sich dann die perfekte und gefährliche Mischung aus Anführer,überzeugten Mittätern und Mitläufer. Aber jedes Kartenhaus bricht irgendwann zusammen, sowie auch dieses......
*


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

*Denn sie wissen nicht(genau)was sie tun...*


----------



## Wegberger (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Hallo,

ich denke mal, dass es (nun gesteuert oder nicht) immer gewisse Mitläufer für "das Grobe" gibt. Und meistens sind diese Menschen fürs "das Grobe" auch weniger filigran mit Wort & Grammatik.

Solange dieser Mob dann auch noch auf Herrchen hört, kann man ja noch auf eine gewisse intelligente Steuerung hoffen.

Schlimm wird es meines Erachtens, wenn diese Menschen ohne Auftrag - die Sache dann nach Ihrem (beschränkten) Ermessen selber regeln wollen - um vielleicht Herrchen besonders zu gefallen.

Deswegen weiss ich gerade nicht - welche Konstellation ich mit vorstellen möchte.

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Reppi (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> Ich hab mit Thomas vor der Veröffentlichung telefoniert und ihm vorausgesagt, dass es keine halbe Stunde dauert, bis irgendein (Edit) um die Ecke kommt und behauptet, das sei ein Fake oder uns kritisiert, weil wir sowas veröffentlichen.



Und das ist so schlimm, dass jemand um die Ecke kommt um das zu kritisieren !?? So schlimm, dass sogar (Edit) eingesetzt werden muss ??
Ich habe das hier alles als Member verfolgt, der mit Verbandsarbeit null am Hut hat !! Eine gewisse Profilneurose scheint tief verwurzelt zu sein.........
Aber egal, zeigt viel von der Meinungsfreiheit hier im Board...traurig !


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und das ist so schlimm, dass jemand um die Ecke kommt um das zu kritisieren !?? So schlimm, dass sogar (Edit) eingesetzt werden muss ??
> Ich habe das hier alles als Member verfolgt, der mit Verbandsarbeit null am Hut hat !! Eine gewisse Profilneurose scheint tief verwurzelt zu sein.........
> Aber egal, zeigt viel von der Meinungsfreiheit hier im Board...traurig !



Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber diese Kurzsichtigkeit kann einen manchmal verzweifeln lassen.

*Es gibt in Deutschland keinen Angler, der mit Verbandsarbeit null am Hut hat.*

Es gibt nur solche, die die Verbände finanziell unterstützen, also die organisierten, und solche, die keine Verbandsbeiträge zahlen, die nicht organisierten.

Die Auswirkungen der von den Verbänden gemachten Politik finden sich in den Fischereigesetzen und Durchführungsverordnungen wieder, und die betreffen *alle* Angler. Auch Dich, sofern Du in Deutschland angelst. 

Natürlich muss in Deutschland niemand für seine Rechte und Interessen einstehen, man kann auch alles einfach geschehen lassen.

Diejenigen zu kritisieren, die sich wehren und eben nicht alles kommentarlos hinnehmen wollen, finde ich ziemlich übel.
Da sind mir die Verbandsverteidiger sogar noch eine kleine Ecke lieber, denn auch die stehen ja wenigstens für etwas ein. 

Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und das ist so schlimm, dass jemand um die Ecke kommt um das zu kritisieren !?? So schlimm, dass sogar (Edit) eingesetzt werden muss ??
> Ich habe das hier alles als Member verfolgt, der mit Verbandsarbeit null am Hut hat !! Eine gewisse Profilneurose scheint tief verwurzelt zu sein.........
> Aber egal, zeigt viel von der Meinungsfreiheit hier im Board...traurig !



Kollektives Rudelgequatsche ist das. :vik:

Kritik ans Board, an einen Brief wird nicht "gestattet". Nach wenigen Beiträgen beginnt die Diffamierung anderer Meinungen.


Thomas hat viele seiner Boarduser schon gut im Griff.  :q


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Hab mit dem halben Auge gelesen. Gelöscht. sorry


----------



## Reppi (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Du bzw. das Board- Team auf Gedeih und Verderben die User umerziehen willst?
> jeder hat seine Meinung zu diesen und andere Themen. Sollte man akzeptieren.
> Das ist auch Demokratie!



|good:



> aber diese Kurzsichtigkeit kann einen manchmal verzweifeln lassen




Es ist echt irgendwie bewundernswert, was und wie Du hier mir und anderen Members was unterstellst........ 
Vielleicht habe ich es nur nicht nötig, alles was ich mache, oder auch nicht mache, an die große Glocke zu hängen.
Aber wenn ich mal "betreutes Wohnen" benötige, melde ich mich...


----------



## Syntac (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Sorry, meiner Meinung ist das keine Sache vom umerziehen wollen, und Du  kannst ja auch die Meinung haben, dass Dich das alles gar nicht  betrifft. 

FAKT ist aber, dass die Verbände eine erheblich bzw.  entscheidende Rolle spielen, wann Du Deinen Haken aus dem Wasser nimmst,  ob Du nachts fischen darfst oder nach Hause musst, ja sogar ob Du  gezwungen bist Dir den Kopf über Kühlmöglichkeiten Deines Fanges zu  zerbrechen, während der anderswo einfach bis Angelende im Setzkescher  schimmt. 
Und das kann man wohl beliebig fortsetzen. 

Die oben  stehende Aussage erinnert mich an den Spruch eines Kollegen,  angesprochen auf die Eurokrise und die damit verbundenen Zahlungen:

"Das ist mir egal, das zahlt ja der Staat und nicht ich!" |bigeyes #q


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Syntac schrieb:


> Sorry, meiner Meinung ist das keine Sache vom umerziehen wollen, und Du  kannst ja auch die Meinung haben, dass Dich das alles gar nicht  betrifft.
> 
> FAKT ist aber, dass die Verbände eine erheblich bzw.  entscheidende Rolle spielen, wann Du Deinen Haken aus dem Wasser nimmst,  ob Du nachts fischen darfst oder nach Hause musst, ja sogar ob Du  gezwungen bist Dir den Kopf über Kühlmöglichkeiten Deines Fanges zu  zerbrechen, während der anderswo einfach bis Angelende im Setzkescher  schimmt.
> Und das kann man wohl beliebig fortsetzen.
> ...



Naja, wenn man sich mal die ganzen Argumentewiederholungen anschaut, ist das schon eine Art des Meinungseinhämmern.
Und wenn dann noch andere Meinungen zu einem Brief, als Fake- Unterstellungen hingestellt werden (diese Behauptung konnte man aber nicht lesen). ist das ganze schon harter Tobak was hier diskutiert wird.
Dieser Brief sagt nichts, ausser das sich wer (wer auch immer) mal Luft gemacht hat.
Das dieser Brief vom Verband kommt, ist eine glatte Unterstellung.
Er kommt jedeglich von einem P. Mohnert sympathisanten.

Solche Briefe würden mir eher zu Denken geben als ich diesen der Öffentlichkeit preisgeben würde.
Mit der veröffentlichung wird hier wieder eine Hetzjagd gestartet.

Wie ich schon mal sagte: Mülltonne oder zur Polizei!


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Reppi schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab den Beitrag gelöscht weil er im Grunde nicht auf Ralle´s von mir zitierten Beitrag passte.

Aber im Grunde passt er auf den ganzen Thread.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wenn dann noch andere Meinungen zu einem Brief, als Fake-  Unterstellungen hingestellt werden (*diese Behauptung konnte man aber  nicht lesen*). ist das ganze schon harter Tobak was hier diskutiert wird.



Ach nein ?



Marc R. schrieb:


> Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass der Brief vielleicht auch ein Fake ist?..................... Vielleicht hat ihn auch Thomas selber verfasst.


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach nein ?



Wenn ich jetzt mal 100%ig genau bin, war dies eine Frage.
Erkennt man am ? .

Und keine Behauptung.

Aber im Grunde ist dies auch egal. 

Dieser Brief eines unbekannten Verfassers ist einfach nur Futter für die Angelboarduser um über den Verband (welchen auch immer) herzufallen.

Dies ist Hetze und lässt keine sachliche Diskussion zu.


----------



## flor61 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dieser Brief eines unbekannten Verfassers ist einfach nur Futter für die Angelboarduser um über den Verband (welchen auch immer) herzufallen.
> 
> Dies ist Hetze und lässt keine sachliche Diskussion zu.



1. Ich finde unseren LAVB gut.

2. Das Verfassen solch eines Briefes zeigt doch, daß das Board öffentliche Anerkennung erfährt, wie auch immer. Stell dir vor, du hast geburtstag und keiner ruft an oder kommt zur Feier.

3. Entscheidend ist doch, wie mit soetwas umgegangen wird. Mir zeigt es nur, daß Demokratie keine alltägliche Selbstverständlichkeit ist.

Petri


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt mal 100%ig genau bin, war dies eine Frage.
> *Erkennt man am ? .*
> 
> Und keine Behauptung.
> ...




Heiteres Suchspiel. Wer findet das "?" in Sharpos Posting. |kopfkrat




Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich mal die ganzen Argumentewiederholungen anschaut, ist das schon eine Art des Meinungseinhämmern.
> Und wenn dann noch andere Meinungen zu einem Brief, als Fake- Unterstellungen hingestellt werden (diese Behauptung konnte man aber nicht lesen). ist das ganze schon harter Tobak was hier diskutiert wird.
> Dieser Brief sagt nichts, ausser das sich wer (wer auch immer) mal Luft gemacht hat.
> Das dieser Brief vom Verband kommt, ist eine glatte Unterstellung.
> ...



Zweiter Teil des Suchspiels. Wer findet die Stelle, wo Thomas oder ich behaupten, der Brief käme vom Verband ?

Dass er von einem P.Mohnert Sympathisanten kommt, ist allerdings eine Unterstellung. Die stammt allerdings von Dir.|rolleyes


Wenn man sich an einer Diskussion beteiligt und ernst genommen werden will, dann sollte man den Diskussionsverlauf kennen.


----------



## smithie (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich an einer Diskussion beteiligt und ernst genommen werden will, dann sollte man den Diskussionsverlauf kennen.


Ich weiß, OT, aber es ist schon irgendwie eine "Diskussionmasche" sein Gegenüber unglaubwürdig zu machen...

Politiker können das auch ausgesprochen gut ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich weiß, OT, aber es ist schon irgendwie eine "Diskussionmasche" sein Gegenüber unglaubwürdig zu machen...
> 
> Politiker können das auch ausgesprochen gut ...



Ich bin kein Politiker und Du machst Dich mit Deiner Argumantation selbst unglaubwürdig. 

Du stellst eine Behauptung auf, die Dir widerlegt wird.
Du verweist auf ein nicht vorhandenes Fragezeichen um Deine Behauptung als Frage zu deklarieren.

Du stellst erneut eine Behauptung auf, und flüchtest Dich bei der Frage nach dem Beleg in allgemeines Gerede.

Sharpo, es ist mir/uns klar, dass wir polarisieren. Es ist auch klar, dass wir Kritiker haben. Ist auch kein Problem.

Nur wenn jemand (*nicht Du*) behauptet, mit dem ganzen Verbandsgedönse nix am Hut zu haben, dann verstehe ich nicht warum derjenige:

a.) hier überhaupt mitliest (aber gut)
b.) Kritik an uns übt, obwohl ihn das Thema an sich überhaupt nicht berührt und er ganz einfach dieses Unterforum meiden könnte.

Das ist nämlich genau der Punkt, an dem Kritik an der Sache aufhört, und Kritik um des kritisieren Willens beginnt. Und das war Auslöser dieses Diskussionsstrangs, an den Du Dich angehängt hast. 

Bitte beschwere Dich nicht, wenn Du dann Gegenwind bekommst.


----------



## Honeyball (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Sorry, smithie, aber unglaubwürdig hat sich derjenige eher selbst gemacht.

Weder Thomas noch Ralle noch ich haben hier vermutet, dass der Brief aus dem/einem Verband oder einem/dem/den Verband/Verbänden nahe stehenden Kreis stammt.

Diese Vermutung wird hier ausschließlich von Boardies vertreten, und höchst interessanter Weise ganz unabhängig davon, ob sie eher auf unserer Argumentationsseite stehen oder eher geneigt sind, sich dem Vorwurf der Hetze anzuschließen. #c

Nur ganz wenige sind mit mir der Meinung, dass wir dem Ganzen viel zu viel Bedeutung einräumen. :m


----------



## Honeyball (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Ralle, es war nicht Sharpo, der sich beschwert hat, sondern smithie!!!


----------



## Reppi (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> Zweiter Teil des Suchspiels



Der Ton macht die Musik und wenn Du glaubst mit Edit, oder Ironie wird es besser schade.......
Habr deine Beiträge und Gedanken früher mal gerne gelesen; aber irgendwas ist schiefgelaufen..................


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ralle, es war nicht Sharpo, der sich beschwert hat, sondern smithie!!!




Peinlich.

Wie gesagt, man sollte den Diskussionsverlauf kennen.|rotwerden

Sorry Smithie.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

So, alles gesagt, jeder hat mal mitgespielt. 

Jetzt geht es (wieder mal) nur darum:

"Du hast aber gesagt...", "du meinst doch nicht etwa...", "Haaahaaa, selber doof!".

Das führt zu nix.

Also: Thomas, bitte ein kurzes Schlusswort und dichtmachen, das Ding.


----------



## Reppi (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

@Wego

Gutes Schlusswort !!!!


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> So, alles gesagt, jeder hat mal mitgespielt.
> 
> Jetzt geht es (wieder mal) nur darum:
> 
> ...



Diese Forderung / Wunsch kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
Hätte eigentlich schon 10, 11, 12 .... Seiten eher kommen müssen.


----------



## smithie (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

@ralle: Kein Problem, ich war aber grade echt verblüfft, was Du alles aus meinem Post rausgelesen hast.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Reppi schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik und wenn Du glaubst mit Edit, oder Ironie wird es besser schade.......
> Habr deine Beiträge und Gedanken früher mal gerne gelesen; aber irgendwas ist schiefgelaufen..................




Es läuft schon seit den 80ern schief, und zwar gewaltig. 

Sorry, wenn ich Dir auf die Füße getreten bin, aber wenn Du ganz klar sagst, mit dem Verbandsgedönse nix zu tun zu haben, was ficht Dich dann unsere Verbandskritik an ?

Gegen Kritik der Gegenseite zu argumentieren ist mühevoll und aufwändig. Gegen Kritik um des kritisieren Willens anzugehen, ist es noch viel mehr.


----------



## Reppi (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



> was ficht Dich dann unsere Verbandskritik an



Ralle mach Schluss........
Man kann aus dem geschriebenen Wort auch das rauslesen, was man möchte.....
In diesem Sinne; Mahlzeit !


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Ich habe die Diskussion jetzt lange verfolgt und muss mich nun doch mal wieder einschalten..

Klarstellung


> Den Brief bekam ich am 15. 09., Samstag.
> 
> Wie im Eingangsposting klar geschrieben :
> ANONYM..
> ...



Interessanter als die Diskussion, von wem letztlich der Brief mit welcher Intention stammt, ist doch folgender Gedankengang (sollten sich auch mal Funktionäre drüber Gedanken machen):
Dass ein solcher Brief in der Auseindersetzung der Verbände von vielen Usern (unabhängig ob sie unsere sonstige Meinung bez. der Verbände teilen oder nicht, ob sie uns für Hetzer oder Aufklärer halten) ganz locker mal eben interessierten Verbandskreisen zugeschrieben wird.

Und ein solcher Brief zwar inhaltlich und formell von allen als lächerlich empfunden wird, es aber letztlich (fast) jeder engeren oder weiteren Verbandskreisen zutraut.............

Ich weiss nach wie vor nicht, wer und warum den Brief geschrieben und abgeschickt hat.

Es macht aber vielleicht allen etwas klarer, wie schwierig in diesem Umfeld recherchieren ist, wenn jeder einen aus verschiedensten Gründen benutzen oder anscheixxen will...

Wir versuchen das zwar immer bestmöglich zu trennen und filtern. 

Einfach isses nicht..

Stellt man dann sowas öffentlich, kommen oft genug mal weitere Infos, die ein Bild dann erhärten oder verwerfen helfen..

Ich glaube, manche hier würden den Glauben verlieren, wenn sie wüssten aus wie vielen Verbänden wir von wem alles (bis hin zu zu Präsidenten) Infos kriegen und wer mit uns alles in Kontakt ist..

Aus den wirklich verschiedensten Gründen und Motiven......

Dabei wäre es ja eigentlich einfach für die Verbände und Funktionäre, alles einfach öffentlich zu machen, öffentlich zu diskutieren und die Angler versuchen mitzunehmen statt zu versuchen uns zu instrumentalisieren - so man wollte oder könnte......


Wir werden selbstverständlich da immer weiter berichten, selbstverständlich auch solche "Dokumente" veröffentlichen....

Das alles muss doch aber kein Grund sein, dass ihr euch hier persönlich angeht, oder???????



Und warum dichtmachen (wenngleich ich mir das zugegeben schon überlege)?

Solange es unseren Regeln entspricht, darf man hier bei uns diskutieren....

Es liegt ja an den Diskutanten, welches Bild sie da abgeben...


----------



## GeorgeB (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Die Jungs plädieren fürs dicht machen, weil es zu so einem Unfug eigentlich nichts zu sagen gibt. Weil wir aber alle einen leichten bis mittelschweren an der Schüssel haben, tun wir es trotzdem. Und zwar sehr viel ausgeprägter, als wir es zu wirklichen Angelthemen tun. 

Die Bitte hier dicht zu machen war also reiner Selbstschutz.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Du bist der Mod...

Glaube aber immer noch, dass es seit einigen Seiten nicht um viel mehr geht, als wer was warum wie geschrieben hat. Mit den dazugehörigen abfälligen Bemerkungen.

Andere Threads wurden deshalb (zurecht) geschlossen, obwohl es auch noch um die Sache ging. Das sehe ich hier nicht mehr so recht...


----------



## Reppi (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Habe Dich schon ein paar Seiten vorher erwartet; Thomas 

Für mich ; auch als Selbstschutz, ist jetzt hier Schluß |rolleyes

PS. Waren das noch schöne Zeiten, als die Frau vom Doc hier ihre "eigene Kolumne" hatte und wir diskutieren konnten, welches Bild ist das schönste.....DAS waren noch Themen..


----------



## dieteraalland (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Du bist der Mod...
> 
> Glaube aber immer noch, dass es seit einigen Seiten nicht um viel mehr geht, als wer was warum wie geschrieben hat. Mit den dazugehörigen abfälligen Bemerkungen.
> 
> Andere Threads wurden deshalb (zurecht) geschlossen, obwohl es auch noch um die Sache ging. Das sehe ich hier nicht mehr so recht...


 

|good:


sehe ich genau so #6


----------



## Angler Hamburg (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Ich will den Rotstift nicht ansetzen und als Oberlehrer hinterher zitiert werden.
Ein kleiner Deutschkurs an der Volkshochschule??????

Soll ich, als Teilnehmer an diesem Board, die Beleidigungen des Anonymus nun persönlich nehmen????

An die Admistratoren des Boards : ihr hättet es ohne Kommentar löschen können.

Ein Hoch an Euch, da ihr, wie wir, über diesen d.... Kommentaren stehen.

Weiter so, aber ohne den Anonymus.

Dieser hat offenbar angst, dass er demnächst, wenn seine Identität geklärt ist, aus allen Boarden und Vereinen und Verbänden fliegt.

m.f.petri an alle vernünftigen Boardteilnehmer

angler hamburg


----------



## JuergenS (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*



Reppi schrieb:


> PS. Waren das noch schöne Zeiten, als die Frau vom Doc hier ihre "eigene Kolumne" hatte und wir diskutieren konnten, welches Bild ist das schönste.....DAS waren noch Themen..



|good:


----------



## Schokoladenhai (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Klingt super, schade das ich da noch nicht dabei war.....#t:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*

Langsam beginne ich zu verstehen, warum Big Brother und Co. mehr Zuschauer haben, als die Tagesschau. 

Brot und Spiele für das Volk, dann kann man es besser verar$chen.


----------

